# Yankee Hill



## arizslim (Aug 20, 2010)

Want to get into the AR platform and am wondering about the quality and performance of some of the Yankee Hill products. Anyone have any info..Thanks, Mike


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

At a $1400 price point, I think you'd be better off going with BCM or Noveske, or hell, even a Colt for that matter. Personally, I buy *Noveske*.

Here's a pic of mine...









If you haven't yet, it'd also be advisable to take a good hard look at *THE CHART*. Yankee Hill doesn't even make the chart, but that isn't necessarily because they're a bad rifle, just that they haven't garnered the attention of the ones listed on the chart. There's a WHOLE lot of information on that chart, all of which will help to guide you to the best use of your money. Let me know if you have any other questions.

P.S. Please don't get sucked in by the "Mil-Spec" monster.

P.P.S. The chart is a compilation of verified information from vendors by RobS on m4carbine.net... not my creation, but very useful.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've used various YHM parts on several AR builds, both my own, and other folks'. Overall I'd say they are solid products, but sometimes the rails on their railed accessories are slightly different in measurement than other manufacturers. This can result in loose, or so-tight-they-are-nearly-impossible-to-install accessories like vertical forward grips.


----------

